# Homemade Damascus Knife



## Kalai (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi every one, I made this damascus knife about a month ago and I thought it might be nice to post it here.  I made this damascus using 4 layers of 5160 and 4 layers of 15N20 steel, I forged them and folded them 5 times so there is 256 layers, it is hardened to rockwell 58 then I etched it to show the layers and grain in the steel, I used curly Koa for the handle.  The knife is 8 inches long, I only work with steel in the winter time, it is too hot in the summer, I hope you folks like the picture, aloha.

Chris


----------



## barkisini (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, Chris, beautiful work...Vulcan himself couldn't have done a better job! Bet your arm got tired from all that hammering!


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 1, 2010)

Ahhh Chris you didn't have to go through all that trouble just to get my birthday present done 8 months early.
that is awesome


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, fabulous work.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing work! Love the shape of the blade and the handle looks great.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful knife...That is awesome it would make a great skinner!!!


----------



## greggas (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work..I love damascus...I'm very jealous...wish I had the means and know how

great job


----------



## Oldwagon (Feb 1, 2010)

That is awesome.Very nice work. Todd


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 1, 2010)

You did a beautiful job on the blade. I like the simplicty of just wood and steel without embelishments. Anyone would be proud to wear that sticker.
Now, go out and kill a hawg do some skinnin' .


----------



## sparhawk (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful knife. Always wanted to make a forge and do something like that but never got around ti it. (At least not yet.)


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful looking knife.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 1, 2010)

Fantastic work.


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonderful work!


----------



## holmqer (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing work on the forging!


----------



## David Keller (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful work...  the steel looks great and you can't beat curly koa.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Love that damascus, I've done 2 in pens...Sold one.


----------



## Kalai (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, thanks for the kind words, I don't make knifes very often but when I do it is fun, I want to make a sword but I need to get a bigger forge, I have a few more pieces that are not done yet but who knows when I will finish them.  Thanks again and aloha.

Chris


----------



## leehljp (Feb 2, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL Work! Makes me want to go to Hawaii just to watch you make one!


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful and awesome. Great work Chris.


----------

